# Charity



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Does MHF still sponsor a Charity Fund ?


tony


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Care to nominate one Tony? Myself I stick to DEC.org

Dick


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

DEC.org


???????????


tony


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

http://www.dec.org.uk/?gclid=CI_l8Yy5nMUCFSMUwwodSagA2g


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Does MHF still sponsor a Charity Fund ?
> 
> tony


Yes is the answer, its called the VS benevolent fund.

Paul.


----------

